# Choosing Cork Size



## bub307 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry not cork I meant to say bung.


----------



## Julie (Oct 1, 2014)

Depends on what type of corker you have, most who have a hand corker use #8's and if you have a floor corker you would use #9's. And if you plan on aging your wines for a couple of years I would recommend a premium cork


----------



## bub307 (Oct 1, 2014)

Julie said:


> Depends on what type of corker you have, most who have a hand corker use #8's and if you have a floor corker you would use #9's. And if you plan on aging your wines for a couple of years I would recommend a premium cork



I'm sorry I meant to say bungs.


----------



## richmke (Oct 1, 2014)

What's the question? Choose a bung that fits your carboy.


----------



## bub307 (Oct 1, 2014)

richmke said:


> What's the question? Choose a bung that fits your carboy.



I have some gallon jugs that have a wide mouth.


----------



## richmke (Oct 1, 2014)

Measure the mouth, and then look at the bung sizing chart:

http://www.finevinewines.com/Bung_Sizing_Chart.htm


----------



## cpfan (Oct 1, 2014)

It would be best to take the jugs into an LHBS and try a test fitting. That's what I tried to get customers to do when I ran a store. Most of the gallon jugs that I saw took a #6 bung. The large mouthed ones took a #8 bung.

Good luck, Steve


----------

